# استفسار عن هندسة الالكترونيات



## اسود حلو (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى 

اخواني انا باذن الله سوف اخرج الى دراسة الجامعة في امريكا 

ولكن محتار هل ادرس هندسة الالكترونيات ام الكيمياء ام المدني 


فاريد ان توضحوا لي صورة مهندس الالكترونيات

هل دراستها صعبة جدا 
هل معاش او الراتب للمهندس الالكترونات محترم يعني يكون قوي 

الاماكن التي يمكن ان يتخصص فيها المهندس الالكترونات( بس مو بعد التعب اتوظف مدرس في ثانوية :80: )

وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## م.الـحـربي (11 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اهلا بك اخي الكريم .. مجالات التوظيف كثيرة بالنسبه لهندسة الالكترونيات .. وتختلف باختلاف الدوله 
بالنسبه للصعوبه فهي راجعه الى الشخص .. اذا كان يجتهد فلاشئ صعب .. ووجهة نظري ان اصعب تخصصات الهندسه الكهربائيه هي هندسة الاتصالات .. اما الالكترونيات فليست بتلك الصعوبه .. 

ونسيت الراتب .. على حسب المكان الذي سوف تتوظف فيه يتوقف الراتب عليه .. وكل شئ جائز قد تتوظف في مدرسه ثانوية ..


----------



## اسود حلو (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله الخير اخي م.الحربي 

بشرك الله بالخير هم بعد راجعين للثانوية 

بس تقريبا كحد متوسط راتب المهندس 
لان هذه السنه تخرجت من المدرسة 

وسمعت ان هندسة الالكترونيا او الكهرباء لست متاكد بمقبرة الطلاب من صعوبتها الشديده

شاكر لك على المرور اخي الكريم


----------



## م.الـحـربي (11 أغسطس 2007)

انا لا اعرف انت من اي دولة .. ولكن بالنسبة للدراسه في امريكا اسهل من الدراسه لدينا في الكويت بكثير .. فهندسة الكهرباء بجامعة الكويت .. صعبه لاسباب كثيرة وقد عشت هذه الاسباب .. والتي من اولها هي طريقة التدريس لدي بعض الدكاتره فانهم يصعبون المادة على الطالب .. وهي سهله جداا .. مثال بسيط .. هناك الكثير من القوانين .. فتجد الدكتور خريج جامعات امريكا .. يقول للطلبه اكتبوا القوانين في ورقه وادخلها معك في الامتحان .. ولكن بالنسبه للدكتور خريج جامعات بريطانيا فانه يلزم الطلبه بحفظ القوانين .. وخاصه في مواد الاتصالات .. فالقوانين معقدة جداا .. وهذا مثال ..

نحن طلبة هندسه ولسنا طلبه اداب لكي نحفظ القوانين .. !!

بالنسبه للراتب .. فعندنا بالكويت لايقل راتب المهندس عن 800 دينار تقريبا 2500 دولار وهي يختلف بالنسبه للمهندس الكويتي والغير كويتي .. هذا بالنسبه للكويتي .. ولكن انا اعرف مهندسين اجانب .. رواتبهم تعدت هذه الارقام لانهم يعملون بشركات خاصة وشركات البترول .. ولدى بعضهم الماجستير في ادارة الاعمال .. وهكذا يختلف بحسب اختلاف مكان العمل .. وكذلك الدولة


----------



## اسود حلو (12 أغسطس 2007)

الله يرضى عنك اخي الحربي 

كفيت ووفيت وجزاك الله الخير

انا باذن الله سوف ادرس مثل ما قلت لك في امريكا 

بس العجيب من الامر 

ان اللي يدرس في امريكا ويرجع للوطن العربي تلاقي معاشه ضعف اللي تخرج من جامعه عربية 

على كل حال بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك

بس اخي اخر نصيحه منك 

ايش الفرق بين المدني و الالكترونيات ايهما احسن و محببه اكثر 

سؤال غريب شويه بس لاني محتار و جزاك الله الخير مره ثانيه


----------



## قطقوطة (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شوف يا أخ أسود حلو
القرار مش بيجي كده أولا إنت بتروح تدرس،لو حبيت الرسم وبتحب العمارات و الحااجات دي أدخل مدني ،في ناس كتيرة ما عندها موهبة الرسم ،فنصيحة مني ما يدخلوا القسم ده،لكن لو كنت بتحب علم الإلكترونيات ،وده أكيد إنت أخدت جزء منو في الفيزياء ،وهو بيتكلم عن الترانزستورات و المكثفات ،ولو دخلت إتصالات زيي ،فتدرس الصوتيات والبصريات والشبكات ،وهي ممتعة لو لقيت حد يشرحلك كويس ،وهي مملة فعلا لو ربنا وعدك بدكاترة يحفظوك القوانين زي ما حصلي :55: 
أما عن المرتبات،فما تشيل هم، الرزق على الله ،و مش مشكلة إيه تخصصك ،المهم تكون بارع فيه 

وآسفة على التطويل


----------



## م.الـحـربي (12 أغسطس 2007)

الفرق شاسع بينهما .. كما ذكرت الاخت قطقوطة .. يعني التخصص المدني غالبا يدخل في الخرسانه وتحمل هذه الخرسانه المسلحه في البناء وتصميم الجسور والطرق .. باختصار شديد المدني يكون في البناء الداخلي(عدد الاعمدة وتحمل السقف وكمية الاسمنت وكمية الحديد .. الخ) اما العمارة والديكور يكون بالشكل الخارجي .. اما الالكترونيات يدخل في الترانستور والمقاومات والمكثفات والفلاتر واشباه الموصلات .. الخ كما ذكرت الاخت قطقوطه ..


> ايش الفرق بين المدني و الالكترونيات ايهما احسن و محببه اكثر


راجعه للشخص نفسه .. ماذا يحب وماذا يكره ..


> أما عن المرتبات،فما تشيل هم، الرزق على الله ،و مش مشكلة إيه تخصصك ،المهم تكون بارع فيه


----------



## سناء _14 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات جد قيمة


----------

